

Rails meets Docker - fcat
http://blog.gemnasium.com/post/65599561888/rails-meets-docker

======
hardwaresofton
Awesome guide, this is a pretty good guide to docker+rails! Just read through
it and it's answered a couple of my questions even about why someone would
bother to use docker for development

